
Essential Phone gets a $200 price drop, existing customers get credit - mejin
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/22/essential-phone-gets-a-200-price-drop-existing-customers-get-credit/
======
robotbikes
Ironically their 4 great colors are black, white and 2 shades of grey. While
this seems like a cool phone, I'm not sure what differentiates it to the point
anyone would seek it out over the other choices available.

